# Shunt Trip Breakers



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

e shunt trip power (Hot and Neutral) has NOTHING TO DO with the line and load of the circuit breaker.

A shunt trip is a coil that when powered up results in the circuit breaker (CB) opening. 

If you put power on the shunt trip with the CB closed it will open yet no voltage is present at the line and load terminals of the CB

If you put power on the shunt trip with the CB open it will do nothing and again no voltage is present at the line and load terminals of the CB.

If you use the CB without the shunt trip it will function like a normal CB with two conductors hanging out the side.


----------



## luckylerado (Mar 19, 2010)

RunningSparky said:


> One lead on the shunt goes to neutral, correct? The other lead will be my switch leg from the control circuit...correct?....


You got it right. Think of it like a light fixture.

You need an additional relay to supervise the control power. Should put the FA system in supervisory when control power is lost.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Shunt trip is an accessory not a type of breaker, it can be added to just about any breaker. It's like calling a car with AC an "Air conditioning car"


----------



## RunningSparky (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks, Guys...really appreciate the feedback. Think I'm solid now.


----------

